# The Wicker Man Churchyard and Chapel,Anworth Scotland.Aug08



## vanburen (Aug 18, 2008)

Easily recognizable to fans of the Edward Woodward and Christopher Lee cult movie,not the shite remake.I went on a trip to visit differant locations from the film and managed about ten of them but the others are building still in use so dont qualify for this site.Last pic is whats left of the stumps at Burrowhead.These where around 4ft tall a year back until someone sawed them down.
"O God ! O Jesus Christ !"


----------



## Neosea (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey that's cool! Thanks for the photo's


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 18, 2008)

Wooooo!!!! No Way!!! I am a Wickerman fanatic. I have seen that film 24 and a half times and know every single line of dialogue yet I have never been to where it was filmed even though I only live about 45 miles off the border. Awesome dude! I am buzzing at this!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 18, 2008)

Fantastic stuff! That's one of my favourite films. 
I've got a couple of friends who live in the area and they sent me a pic of the legs before they were nicked.
Love the remains of the chapel.


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 18, 2008)

Love this film. That dancing lass behind the bedroom wall was hot. 

I used to go out with a lass from Holy Island (Lindisfarne) and every time the tide covered the causeway I thought about this film....


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 18, 2008)

Lithium said:


> ...know every single line of dialogue...



Me too...and all the words of the songs.


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 18, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Me too...and all the words of the songs.



Will you dance like the lady Foxy??


----------



## Flaxington (Aug 18, 2008)

why were the legs sawn off?


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 18, 2008)

Sausage said:


> Will you dance like the lady Foxy??



I don't think I'm in the same league as Britt Eklund somehow!


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 18, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I don't think I'm in the same league as Britt Eklund somehow!



The ass shots were'nt Britt, they were of a stripper. I regularly work with Lesley Mackie the actress who played Daisy and who sung the title song!


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 18, 2008)

............oh the LANDLORDS daughter 

awsome film thank ya for shring 








DAMN IT.....the video is sat no more than 4 foot from me, but i have no video machine!!!!!!!! GRRRR

its in the same sort of twisted wierd state as the prisioner, now that i do have on DVD woo


----------



## fire*fly (Aug 18, 2008)

I've seen that film a few times & can't picture what it looked like in the film...damn! l apparently Britt don't like their choice of bottom either


----------



## fire*fly (Aug 18, 2008)

that'll be didn't, terrible grammer from me there


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 18, 2008)

fire*fly said:


> that'll be didn't, terrible grammer from me there



 Did you see the documentary about it, fire*fly? She was really annoyed, wasn't she!


----------



## fire*fly (Aug 18, 2008)

yes, I can't remember when I saw her talking about it, but she was most annoyed they didn't select a tastier bottom


----------



## RedDave (Aug 18, 2008)

Excellent pics, and one of my favorite films. I've seen both the original and the director's cut, a few times.


----------



## vanburen (Aug 19, 2008)

Kirkbride said:


> why were the legs sawn off?



If i were guessing,its either
A) a fan who's very greedy and wants them all for himself....tut,tut.
B) some halfwits who may have been camping in the area and needed some wood for a fire and didnt actually know what they were.
C) the owners of the caravan camp that they are next to could have removed them to stop people like me tramping round the camp trying to find them.
Whoever took them,if your reading this i think your a twat.


----------



## MD (Aug 19, 2008)

nice pics mate but what does it mean in the 4th pic down? the one with the skull?

also will i get a shoeing if i tell you ive never seen this film!!
its looking like im the only one on DP who hasnt seen it!!


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 19, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> nice pics mate but what does it mean in the 4th pic down? the one with the skull?



Remember you are mortal.

I KNEW 2nd year latin would come in useful one day.


----------



## fire*fly (Aug 19, 2008)

does anyone have a picture of the legs before they got sawn??


----------



## vanburen (Aug 19, 2008)

fire*fly said:


> does anyone have a picture of the legs before they got sawn??



This is a very good site for info and pics on locations etc.....

http://www.wicker-man.com/


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 19, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> nice pics mate but what does it mean in the 4th pic down? the one with the skull?



Also, the skull and crossbones usually denotes that a Knight's Templar is buried there. 



fire*fly said:


> does anyone have a picture of the legs before they got sawn??



Yes, but it's not my copyright. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Kaputnik (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice one, Van Buren!
you certainly get around mate,
Love that Mementomori/skull and crossbones pic of yours.. the hourglass/ sands of time image crops up a fair bit in old burial monuments and headstones, something to do with time and life passing i think, on the other side it looks like an open book.. scriptures/bible maybe? good stuff mate. Wickerman is a well sinister film! haven't seen it in a while, must check it out again.


----------



## vanburen (Aug 20, 2008)

cheers mate,trying to get the locations in while i can still afford fuel for the motor......


----------



## Dutchess (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for this, Vanburen! As a fan of _The Wickerman_, it is much appreciated to see this location as it was some 35 years ago, or thereabouts. 

As for the re-make, I watched the first half hour or so and that was all I could bear. Anyone want a nearly-new dvd? lol. (Director's cut of the original is best, btw.)

A cd of the songs is available too, the one I have features "Gently Johnny" (not all include this track.)

D.


----------



## vanburen (Aug 21, 2008)

If anyone fancies checking out the film this is the one i have and i think its the ultimate edition,and just look at the price ! 

http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/1111721/The-Wicker-Man-Collector-Edition/Product.html


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 21, 2008)

vanburen said:


> If anyone fancies checking out the film this is the one i have and i think its the ultimate edition,and just look at the price !



Thanks for that link, van. One copy about to wing it's way to the fox lair.


----------



## Flaxington (Aug 21, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Remember you are mortal.
> 
> I KNEW 2nd year latin would come in useful one day.





Kaputnik said:


> Nice one, Van Buren!
> you certainly get around mate,
> Love that Mementomori/skull and crossbones pic of yours.. the hourglass/ sands of time image crops up a fair bit in old burial monuments and headstones, something to do with time and life passing i think, on the other side it looks like an open book.. scriptures/bible maybe? good stuff mate. Wickerman is a well sinister film! haven't seen it in a while, must check it out again.



yes it's a fantastic pic, well spotted and captured Van Buren


----------



## DJhooker (Aug 23, 2008)

awesome! love the wicker man, thanks for the info.


----------



## TrefforestGump (Oct 8, 2008)

Brilliant! Thanks for that.  Love it.


----------



## vanburen (Feb 28, 2010)

Christ ! Dont follow that link to the dvd I posted at play,its gone up from about 4 quid to £30 ! maybe ebays the best bet now for people interested.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 28, 2010)

vanburen said:


> Christ ! Dont follow that link to the dvd I posted at play,its gone up from about 4 quid to £30 !



 Glad I bought it when you posted back along then!


----------



## 4737carlin (Feb 28, 2010)

This is ace, best thing ive seen for ages, i love film spots!!


----------

